# I may not survive this winter storm!



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

The Great Ice Storm of 2014

Storm Log:

10:09 AM have been holed up in a pile of blankets for hours now, reluctant to come out for fear of frostbite. I expect the animals have most likely perished by now, may be forced to eat them later today, food is running low. This may be my last entry.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Was just outside and when looking at a dark object in the distance can see light raindrops that don't fall directly to the ground, but float a bit sideways on the way down, must be snow flakes.
We're all gonna die.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Some good humor here


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I am retreating to my bunker. I knew the doomsday deniers would be sorry one day.


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

10:57am Truck frozen over, no means of transportation. May have to eat the cat.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah man! The news is pre-empting all other programs and there isn't even any freeze. What is wrong with the world? ha ha!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Its all AL Gores fault........but thanks to him we have the internet to complain about it:rotfl:


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

The news said only 10-15 minutes outside for dogs. ??


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

fishing-guru said:


> 10:57am Truck frozen over, no means of transportation. May have to eat the cat.


I really did laugh-out-loud on that one.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

11:09 AM the little dogs went outside to pee, can only assume the worst. The big dog is trying to steal my blankets and must be put down immediately, I'm going to miss him. Frozen squirrels are falling from the pecan tree. All hope is lost.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I went out to go run an errand, tried to open the truck door and it fell off.:rotfl: Thats the end of that. HAHAHA.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i saw on one of the local news channels last night about what to have with you to survive if stuck out on the roads :mpd:,, i think they called this one " winter storm leon " gimme a break :headknock


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Frozen rain falling in Seabrook.

Not looking good here. I overheard the cats talking to the dog, I am in fear for my life. They have decided once the pet food is gone, they will eat me. I think the cats have been planning this for some time now, they always trying to trip me. I have my BBQ grill water bottle out for protection, as it's the only thing they seem to fear. 

Charlie tree one actual out.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Light snow here in Pasadena on 225 right now, so they were kina right.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I made it to the jobsite before the freeze hit but now the doors wont open to get out! I think they are frozen shut, omg!

Oh wait, the security guard is locking up. I'm doomed.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Getting frozen rain and tiny powder snow at Deer Park. 
If it comes down to it, ya'll can eat me. It's OK ! The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one. Live long and prosper.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a party on the highways. No cars so you can easily text and drive without anyone getting road rage when you drive a little slow or you change lanes with out turning your blinker on. I made a point to drive 10 mph under the speed limit in the fast lane just because I could.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wife is home all day with me because of the weather. Guess I mite, oh never mind.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I went for a walk this morning and had to break 3 dogs off fire hydrants.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

This just in


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

fishing-guru said:


> 10:57am Truck frozen over, no means of transportation. May have to eat the cat.


This one made me laugh, but this next one...



CHARLIE said:


> Wife is home all day with me because of the weather. Guess I mite, oh never mind.


made me howl.


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

Home alone with teenage daughter. Need to get outside. Guess put on shorts and go hand wash and wax truck.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Pretty bad in Katy


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bonito said:


> Getting frozen rain and tiny powder snow at Deer Park.
> If it comes down to it, ya'll can eat me. It's OK ! The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the one. Live long and prosper.


no one is going to eat the elderly:headknock! get back to work old man....:rotfl:


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

SSHHEEEHHH, ya'll got it bad???? Holed up with the wifie, 2 teenagers, and 4 dogs. The only thing keeping me sane is Chita, couch, fireplace, and budlite. Wait running out of budlite. Uhoh


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Hunker Down!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

People laughed when we took everything and invested in MRE's for Y2K

Who's laughing now

Hahahahahaha


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

This all seems really funny for me as a native Texan since I go to college in Wyoming and am used to walking in -30f across campus. 10-15 min outside for dogs? Give me a break. Watch out for all the people who feel the need to challenge themselves on the road today.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

About to hook my two siberian huskies to the sled, my driveway is wet. We might stay wet for two days, do not know if we are going to make it.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

bill said:


> People laughed when we took everything and invested in MRE's for Y2K
> 
> Who's laughing now
> 
> Hahahahahaha


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Pretty bad in Katy


Gettin pretty bad here in Spring Branch as well. Gilbert and his guys are having to hunker down for the long haul in my backyard. They came back to get a blower they left on the back deck and got caught in it.


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

stranded at work. looking for something to break the glass out of the candy machine. pray for us.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Chazz1007 said:


> SSHHEEEHHH, ya'll got it bad???? Holed up with the wifie, 2 teenagers, and 4 dogs. The only thing keeping me sane is Chita, couch, fireplace, and budlite. Wait running out of budlite. Uhoh


Okay okay folks. Fun time is over. Its been great reading all these light hearted post making fun of our Texas ways with the cold, half *** sleet and snow and everything but we've got a real situation happening right now as I type this. No time to explain but read the above last sentence or so and pray for Chazz. Ill get on the horn and call in the national guard.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

> i think they called this one winter storm leon


If any of us survive, be sure to buy your t-shirt.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

whistlingdixie said:


> It's a party on the highways. No cars so you can easily text and drive without anyone getting road rage when you drive a little slow or you change lanes with out turning your blinker on. I made a point to drive 10 mph under the speed limit in the fast lane just because I could.


All that is left now is to fill up on gasoline at a diesel pump and you will have it all covered.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Link for current temps/map....

http://www.wunderground.com/wunderm...sures=0&fronts=0&dir=1&dir.mode=driving&hur=0


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

We may need to organize a fundraiser to help you guys out of this dire situation


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

This is why I buy Pop Tarts by the case.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Never easy said:


> no one is going to eat the elderly:headknock! get back to work old man....:rotfl:


:fish: You must be as bored as I am.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Just got the snow chains on and the snow plow hooked up... Making an emergency run to the FEMA relief trailer for more s'mores stuff and Modelo... Wish me luck


Sent from that East 5...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

12:55 PM snow has set-in and blocked all egress. little dogs are gone. lost communication with the outside world now, too cold for cell phone batteries to hold charge, but heard there may be a pocket of survivors down near Matagorda. will tunnel out tomorrow and march south with a bag of labrador meat and a fifth of vodka. God help us.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> This is why I buy Pop Tarts by the case.


Twinkies won't freeze... Don't mistakenly get Snoballs unless you need the pink thermal cods blankets they are wrapped in for survival purposes. Besides that, they are just nasty!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Too cold to wait for a gas only pump to be free. I am forced to fill up my gas truck at a diesel/gas duel fuel pump. Got to go inside & do a number 2 and get a jelly donut before I can move my truck due to the snow. I hope the diesel guys understand.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I now accept donation for all fishing stuffs including boats and your properties.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

doomed now, weather site

Unknown Precip *34Â°F *
Feels Like: 21Â°


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Just ventured out to the front porch due to an alarming noise. Neighbor's dog seems to have a terrible situation. He's stuck. Need some hot water and a spatula if anyone can help out.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

*yer lyin*

Everybody knows there are NO pecan trees on Tiki!!!


Category5 said:


> 11:09 AM the little dogs went outside to pee, can only assume the worst. The big dog is trying to steal my blankets and must be put down immediately, I'm going to miss him. Frozen squirrels are falling from the pecan tree. All hope is lost.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I hit some black ice and my truck slid of the road. Sat there for hours with the snow piling up. I spied a Snickers bar on the dash and chomped down on it. Frozen solid. Broke my tooth. Tried to get out but the doors are frozen shut. My four cups of coffee kicked in. Pee d in pants. Aw , noce anf and warm, at first. Now Frozen to seat. Battery going dead. I might not ma


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Can't wait until Sunday or Monday.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

We can only hope Al Gore somehow secures a $100 Billion dollar federal grant to do more studies


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

roundman said:


> doomed now, weather site
> 
> *Unknown Precip * *34Â°F *
> Feels Like: 21Â°


It must be bad now...they pulled out the UNKNOWN PRECIP


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

FLAT FISHY said:


> Everybody knows there are NO pecan trees on Tiki!!!


I moved to friendswood, biggest mistake of my life! We might have survived this one at Tiki.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Bonito said:


> :fish: You must be as bored as I am.


gee how did you guesshwell:


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

1:34 pm. Sleet has stopped but to my horror at least 1/10000th of an inch accumulated on gas grill and BBQ pit. May not be able to eat because grill is almost frozen shut. Will likely starve due to not able to eat uncooked food. 

If lucky enough to get fire started in arctic conditions, likely useless due to frozen over temp gauge. 

Wife has already expired due to exposure. Ground too frozen to bury her. I will have to wait until the spring thaw if I'm not dead myself, which is likely. 

Likely my last entry because the dog refused to go outside and may eat me next.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

HC said:


> 1:34 pm. Sleet has stopped but to my horror at least 1/10000th of an inch accumulated on gas grill and BBQ pit. May not be able to eat because grill is almost frozen shut. Will likely starve due to not able to eat uncooked food.
> 
> If lucky enough to get fire started in arctic conditions, likely useless due to frozen over temp gauge.
> 
> ...


HC, save yourself fire up the BBQ pit (if you can get the lid open). Made it to Arlans for more beer on the 500 Honda, 300 got stuck in the ice. 4 dogs kicked me away from the fireplace, never seen it this bad. Chickens are looking at me funny? Need help


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Emergency mercy post here.  I'm out of beer and my truck is frozen shut. All I have is my scooter for transportation. I installed the chains on the tires and sat on the seat now stuck outside.. My privates are frozen to the leather. Probably wont make it till the ems gets here with the the blow torch.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Did I mention....Wrap your pipes?

.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

1415: Due to being frozen in, my hospital has now converted to an asylum. All patients are secretly being prepared for consumption by staff. All steroids and antibiotics have been stopped, we like our meat natural.


----------



## Trout Wrangler (Aug 19, 2005)

.


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

You guys in Texas be careful. I have given up hope here near Baton Rouge. the sleet is, well it's pilling up. My hog dog stole my bed and won't let me back in the house(ask wife why hog dog is in the house to begin with....)

It will be a good way to expire. Frozen to my wood lathe spinning pipe tampers for people in Colorado...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm about to go Donner party on the hottie chick next door.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Found him......

.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

Someone forgot to shut the lid on the Yetis.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I was a gentleman and helped her out of the situation.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I was a gentleman and helped her out of the situation.


Awful gentlemanly of you. But you might want to go to the Doc and get checked out now.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

3:08 pm. Almost ate the dog, but against all of the advise of the professional weathermen in the Greater Houston Area, I decided to venture out at the peak of the Winter Vortex. I know an old fur trapper named Kroger who prepares for such apocalypse. 

Amazingly I made the trek unscathed and was able to trade the cat for the supplies needed to make Capt. Dave's Tex-Polish Mexican corn bread.

I can only hope the electricity holds up for all of the ice on the power lines. Fear of power outage any minute. I will keep y'all posted if able.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Where do I go to pick up my check and the FEMA trailer?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Headed out..


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I think we are saved, I see water ponding on the parking lot.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

3:20, Stuck at work. Wind chill in the breezeway is almost 30. Not sure we can walk across to the covered parking without frostbite and/or death. Someone may get tossed out there to see if they survive.
Little store in the building is out of candy bars and corn nuts. It's not looking good folks, pray for us.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Lol....one of the best threads in a long time!.....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Throw the little fat guy out that's on his phone playin games all the time. If he doesn't drop for five minutes then ya'll make a run for it.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

sotol buster said:


> I hit some black ice and my truck slid of the road. Sat there for hours with the snow piling up. I spied a Snickers bar on the dash and chomped down on it. Frozen solid. Broke my tooth. Tried to get out but the doors are frozen shut. My four cups of coffee kicked in. Pee d in pants. Aw , noce anf and warm, at first. Now Frozen to seat. Battery going dead. I might not ma
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Man , that was close. I saw a bright light like everyone talks about. Turns out it was a snowmobile. I was shocked to see a full blowed Canadian Mounty sitting on it. He turned it to where his exhaust pipe faced my truck door. After several minutes he was able to get the door open. He looked down at my lap and knew the coffee had got me. He tied a rope on me and jerked me out of the seat, clear out on the snow.
I told him thanks and as a gesture of appreciation he could have my new YETI in the back of the truck. He started cussing and throwing a fit like I had offered him a diseased hooker or something. I asked him what's the problem and he starts ranting about the cause of global cooling, seeing enough ice for a lifetime and so on. Then he spies my half eaten Snickers bar and mentions that he is about to starve. I hand it to him and he chomps down on it and BAM. He breaks his tooth. Now I was ignorant of frozen Sickers but you would think a Federaly from the north would have known better.
I tell him not to worry. He gets on the back of the snowmobie and off we go. Now I have never driven a snowmobile before so there was a bit of a learning curve. I got the hang of it though "sorry about your cat Gilbert".I was watching out for the cagers sliding around til I noticed Clear Lake had frozen over. I hit the ice and it was smooth sailing to the dentist office. When we get there they were closed. GREAT. So now me and a mounty are riding around looking for a dentist. Any 2 coolers that know where one might be open please post up...soon. If I hear this "far north yankee deputy" say EHHH one more time I might need the coroner instead.

Later. Stay warm and keep your stick on the ice.
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Brete said:


> Lol....one of the best threads in a long time!.....


 Agreed. Laughed out load on several


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

keithlake said:


> Agreed. Laughed out load on several


Dang! That sounds messy... LOL


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

keithlake said:


> Agreed. Laughed out load on several





Haute Pursuit said:


> Dang! That sounds messy... LOL


Uggh. He just killed this thread.sad3sm


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

HC said:


> 3:08 pm. Almost ate the dog, but against all of the advise of the professional weathermen in the Greater Houston Area, I decided to venture out at the peak of the Winter Vortex. I know an old fur trapper named Kroger who prepares for such apocalypse.
> 
> Amazingly I made the trek unscathed and was able to trade the cat for the supplies needed to make Capt. Dave's Tex-Polish Mexican corn bread.
> 
> I can only hope the electricity holds up for all of the ice on the power lines. Fear of power outage any minute. I will keep y'all posted if able.


I don't see any meat. Are you sure you left the cat at Trapper Krogers.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

sotexhookset said:


> Throw the little fat guy out that's on his phone playin games all the time. If he doesn't drop for five minutes then ya'll make a run for it.


We took a vote. The intern lost. Good news however, he just drove through the breezeway in his Prius and flipped us all off. I guess he made it. I'm going to give it a try. Wish I had remote start on the truck, what was I thinking !! 
You just never know when your making a life or death decision.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Category5 said:


> I moved to friendswood, biggest mistake of my life! We might have survived this one at Tiki.


Fugittaboutit...I am looking at your front door as I type this. There is frozen precip that appears to have sealed your dwelling...will take propane torch over and report back. Also, visible sleet pellets on deck...


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Us Yankees, up in the Great White North (Dallas). Know a thing or two about winter survival. It's been below freezing here for 32+ hours. A few "Musts" to make it out alive.

Always have a back up bottle of liquor. And a back up bottle, for the back up bottle.
Everything will thaw out when it needs to.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Brete said:


> Lol....one of the best threads in a long time!.....


Yea..? Just had to pull off my wifes finger and toe nails before I started to boil them down. Hate toe nails in my chili.

I wouldn't laugh to hard...Save your energy. It's gonna be a long cold night.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I am bored to death. I got out of my chair only to warm up the truck and drive to my office to check it out. It is still there and hasnt moved an inch, how surprising.


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

jeff.w said:


> Headed out..


hot coffee!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I just discovered that my heated seats in my truck aren't working.

Takes a lot of heat to warm up my big arse...I'm doomed. 

Hope I can make it into town to the Jack in the Box...buy a hundred or so of those mystery meat tacos that give you the farts 2 for a buck and then sit on their heater and eat them.

If you hear of an explosion down here...

TH


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I need a few of you to come over and help me prop up my roof! I've heard the roof creaking and cracking and am very concerned about the snow piled up! You know our roofs down here in League City are not designed for this massive "snow load", as a matter of fact according to the engineering survey it states "no rated for snow"

How many of you can come help and bring some 2x4's?

I would go out and purchase the lumber myself but as you can see, my trucks is a completely frozen block of ice!


----------



## Chazz1007 (Dec 28, 2007)

Trouthunter, if you got gas, jack in the crack aint gonna help. I thought everyone was snowed in? Im still sitting on the back porch. 4 dogs in front of the fireplace getting warm.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

running out of Crown Royal and Spec's won't deliver ... calling 9-1-1 now ...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

I went outside to get more fire wood, and now i got frost bite so bad i'm going to have to cut my boot off, hope i don't cut my foot off in the process. On top of that it started sleeting real bad, hope everyone makes it out ok.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I sent the coors light mountaineers out to the garage to get more beer several hours ago. They haven't been heard from since. I am very concerned. Please call the authorities and have them deliver more beer. There is only one left, it could get ugly.


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*Storm*



CHARLIE said:


> Wife is home all day with me because of the weather. Guess I mite, oh never mind.


Sounds like you got tired just thinking about it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

keithlake said:


> Agreed. Laughed out load on several


I laughed out a load once in school when I was a boy, school was never the same after that day.


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

I knew when I typed that it did not look correct , just I had a brain-freeze. Loud is better , huh


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Never thought I'd have to ask this question, but times are desperate. Which burns better, Braid or Mono? h:


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

OK someone has to step up so I guess I'll lead this mission. We have one last chance to save mankind. Every able bodied man has to step up. Strap on your snow shoes and pack some smoked caribou. Stop by Lowes or HD and get a bag of sand. Meet me in Gilcrest.

*MM MU Mus Must C C CL Cl Close R R Ro Ro Rollover.* 
It's our only chance to survive!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I Fall In said:


> OK someone has to step up so I guess I'll lead this mission. We have one last chance to save mankind. Every able bodied man has to step up. Strap on your snow shoes and pack some smoked caribou. Stop by Lowes or HD and get a bag of sand. Meet me in Gilcrest.
> 
> *MM MU Mus Must C C CL Cl Close R R Ro Ro Rollover.*
> It's our only chance to survive!


I will fight for you!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

our snow shovel broke-may not get to the car for days. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!snow blower will not crank either-yeah!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Sleet was still falling when I left Kingwood this evening. Roads unpassable due to TXDOT trucks tying up the freeways dumping sand on dry roads. Stole a couple huskys and a sled from old couple who froze to death. Dogs were about to eat couple anyway. Made it back to Cypress at nightfall. Hunkering down now with shotgun in hand, I hear tell there are looters everywhere tonight, what with the police being immobilized and all.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Al Gore will come to your rescue!!!!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Burning the kids furniture for heat...down to last can of beans......


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sea sick said:


> Burning the kids furniture for heat...down to last can of beans......


Wife ate the last can of beans. That is why gonna we are gonna cook her first..:dance:


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Just saw a looter attacking neighbors house, shot him dead. He was carrying a big insulated bag with pizzas and wings. Guess he planned to lure them out with promise of food. Good thing I was on high alert. Went ahead and took the pizza and wings he was using as bait, now kids get to eat tonight.

Strange thing though, neighbors seemed peed off and were yelling something about a delivery guy. I think the cold has gotten to them.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Melon said:


> Wife ate the last can of beans. That is why gonna we are gonna cook her first..:dance:


Might want to wait until she relieves the bean induced methane before putting her on the pit.... :rotfl:


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

Raising brass monkeys,female was in heat but poor males boys had both frozen and fell off.

Just saying in central -west Texas...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Not to break the light hearted nature of this, but was in the back yard late this afternoon (central Texas) and heard this strange sliding sound. 

I looked up a 50' x20' sheet of 1/8" thick ice came sliding down my metal roof. It didn't hurt anything, but it was pretty impressive looking as it came over the edge.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

sargentmajor said:


> Raising brass monkeys,female was in heat but poor males boys had both frozen and fell off.
> 
> Just saying in central -west Texas...


Bet you're a well digger.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

AcFixer said:


> Just saw a looter attacking neighbors house, shot him dead. He was carrying a big insulated bag with pizzas and wings. Guess he planned to lure them out with promise of food. Good thing I was on high alert. Went ahead and took the pizza and wings he was using as bait, now kids get to eat tonight.
> 
> Strange thing though, neighbors seemed peed off and were yelling something about a delivery guy. I think the cold has gotten to them.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Close Call!



Gottagofishin said:


> Not to break the light hearted nature of this, but was in the back yard late this afternoon (central Texas) and heard this strange sliding sound.
> 
> I looked up a 50' x20' sheet of 1/8" thick ice came sliding down my metal roof. It didn't hurt anything, but it was pretty impressive looking as it came over the edge.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

You would think that by now the mayor would have bussed you unfortunate souls to the Astrodome.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

bassguitarman said:


> You would think that by now the mayor would have bussed you unfortunate souls to the Astrodome.


I think that only happens with the SuperDome. Plus, it's much too early...gotta wait 5-6 days.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Breaking News......

It will snow in the Valley overnight!!!

Call in the National Guard!!!!

AHHHHH!!!!


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

It is dark outside, I assume the storm has obliterated the sun. The night was quiet once I stopped the looter using hot, fresh pizza as bait. I have noticed large yellow buses picking up survivors this morning on the streets. They all appear young, I guess the cold was too much for most over 18 years old. Hunger is setting in, I plan to sled over and meet Trapper Kroger today. I have a triangular light that says "Pizza Hut" I hope to trade for some food.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...










Sorry to get off topic...


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should warm things up considerably.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

tell your buddy to send more pics


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> tell your buddy to send more pics


with a wider lens!


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That should get the blood flowing to the extremities!

Feeling better already!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

http://www.southparkstudios.com/full-episodes/s09e08-two-days-before-the-day-after-tomorrow

Watch this episode of Southpark if you have 15-20 minutes to kill, it pretty much sums up all of this nonsense and it is funny as ****!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

*Ice In The Valley*

Pic of my truck this morning!!

The National Guard is on the way......


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Buddy sent me this pic from Key West...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was $5K well spent, the result speaks for itself! I'm considering coming out of the blanket nest and peeking outside to assess the aftermath here.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I knew all you fishermen would appreciate a pic of twin Percs...er...Mercs! :help:


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Roll call for survivors. Need to stay vigilant. Grand pappy said last time this happened, the Yanks launched an invasion. 

I've got a .22 LR cartridge I'm willing to trade for 10 pounds of taters or a pound of pemmican.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I've got an old chihuahua mix mutt I'd trade for the cartridge, he's kinda ropey but the hams look decent. He's resourceful too...survived going outside to pee 2 times during the worst of the storm.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

But, what if her friend in the green was even hotter? This is very troublesome. I wish we had the answer.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> But, what if her friend in the green was even hotter? This is very troublesome. I wish we had the answer.


Great minds think alike. I was also wondering about that. When your taking pictures of two girls standing side by side you never ever cut one out of the picture. Thats a demerit.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Great minds think alike. I was also wondering about that. When your taking pictures of two girls standing side by side you never ever cut one out of the picture. Thats a demerit.


Either way, it's still going in the spank bank! :ac550:


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

After discussing all of the options with the wife, we both decided eating the cat was the best way to go on this deal


----------



## AcFixer (Mar 7, 2011)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> After discussing all of the options with the wife, we both decided eating the cat was the best way to go on this deal


I hope she enjoys it!


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Friendswoodmatt said:


> After discussing all of the options with the wife, we both decided eating the cat was the best way to go on this deal


So, what you're saying is the wife enjoys eating a little kitty???


----------

